# The Right Hops For The Right Beer



## manticle (17/2/09)

I'm not sure if I'm using the search function correctly as I'm sure this would have been covered somewhere.

Can someone link me a to a site or page that covers basic hop styles and the styles they're suited for (and whether they are for flavouring, bitterness and aroma)?

I've only just started adding hops to some extract/kit brews and I'd like to know what I'm looking at for future brews.

So far I've used hallertaus for Belgian ale and fuggles for stout but I read names like saaz and goldings all the time and am unsure what they mean and what other options I may have.

Cheers.


----------



## Adamt (17/2/09)

Perusing the BJCP style guidelines may give you an idea of what type of hops go in what "style" of beer, and what type of hopping (bittering, flavour, aroma) is suitable.

It does help to have some brewing software like Beersmith (what I use, Promash is pretty good too), to help you learn which hops are American, British, noble, etc.


----------



## Jakechan (17/2/09)

http://www.brewrats.org/hops.cfm


----------



## manticle (17/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> http://www.brewrats.org/hops.cfm




Fantastic link thankyou.


----------



## stoutdrinker (18/2/09)

I've used the Craftbrewer site for similar information.

Most/all the hops that Ross sells have really useful profiles. In particular"possible substitutions" and "Typical Beer styles".

I've found it really useful plus you're only a couple of keystrokes fom ordering too!

Cheers,
Stout


----------



## Fents (18/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> http://www.brewrats.org/hops.cfm



fantastic link, cheers JC.


----------



## brettprevans (18/2/09)

also patially covered here yesterday


----------



## manticle (18/2/09)

Thanks for the replies and links. Look like yesterday's earlier thread was almost identical so I'm not sure why it didn't come up. I think I searched for 'hop characteristics' hop styles' and 'types of hops'.

Disclaimer: I may or may not have drunk some beer.


----------

